# Snowbird



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Anyone down there who can post how its going? I believe they started today.


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Open has 18 dogs left to run in the morning on the 1st series

Qual has 15 back for the water blind

Amateur has 24 back for the land blind


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Excellent bird placement for the 1st and 2nd series in the qualifying. First series was "just a double." No one retired

The Open bird placements were awsome also. Did not see the Amateur set up. 2 Retired


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Open callbacks to water marks:

5
9
14
16
18
19
21
25
30
58
59
67 
71

13 dogs/#25 starts

kg


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Good Luck...#30 Topbrass Band On The Run, "Band" and Judy  

Hope the water is warmer there than it is here  

12 degrees with windchill around 0..at 5 PM. It never got above 24 today...much too cold way to early


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

KG do we know who all is back today?


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Open Results

1st-30-topbrass Band On The Run-o/h Judy Rasmuson
2nd-16-fc Afc Candlewood's Ruffian-o/h Joan Fine
3rd-19-ford Deuce Coupe-o/h Jeff Talley
4th-9-rockytop's Give Up The Funk-o-keith Griffith-h-bo Taylor
Rjm-67-rough-unger
Jm-58-rush-roberts
Jm-59-fizz-rasmuson

Amateur Results

1st-fc Afc Candlewood's Ruffian-o/h Joan Fine
2nd-fc Afc Voight's Dyna-maxx-o/h Mac Dubose
3rd-fc Afc Great Bunns Of Fire-o/h Lynn Dubose
4th-cafc Adam Acres Muddy Creek-o/h Jerry Younglove
Rjm-emma-younglove
Jm-2-broussard
Jm-22-aaron-cleveland
Jm-28-pixie-burns
Jm-30-rough-unger
Jm-47-roz-dubose
Jm-49-fizz-rasmuson
Jm-56-phoenix-burns

Qual Results

1st-10-hardscrabbles Powder My Buns-o/h Mitch Brown
2nd-8-goldbriars Copper Bullet-o/h Joe Wattleworth
3rd-41-honky Tonk Queen-0-jerry Day/brandon Edmunson-h/kevin Cheff
4th-13-graces Divine Destiny-o/h Gerry Burmaster
Rjm-26-porter/west
Jm-12-casper-burmaster
Jm-25-stukey/dorobek

Derby Results

1st-4-ida Red Glenelm's Baby Boomer-jim Pickering
2nd-7-dr. Woody-wayne Dodson
3rd-20-after Five-dorobek/cheff
4th-9-taylorlab's Sugar And Spice-taylor/troy
Rjm-1-coal-clement/vallin
Jm-2-glenn
Jm-15-smith/roberts
Jm-16-rena-burns
Jm-18-anderson

Congratulations To All!!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations to all, but especially to Mr. Pickering for the Derby win!!

"Happy to see the dogs pick up a bird or two". Uh-huh. That reverse psychology is working! CONGRATULATIONS!!!

M


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Congrats Jim on the 1st in the derby and to Kieth for his 4th in the Open.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Keith, half an open point ain't to shabby. Good going.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Congratulations, everyone! I think that win puts Band just a 1/2 point away from his AFC.

I can't help but get a little sentimental about Jim's Derby win. That makes Buddy's mom, Torch, an Outstanding Dam. She was such a good girl. 

Sentimental for Jim as well I imagine since Buddy's grandma, his Peach, still holds the record as high point Derby Golden bitch.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Not usually a big cheerleader but, GO GOLDENS! How about that Band? Congratulations to Jim Pickering and to the Wattleworth's.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

OK, when did "Band" become "Bandy"? Or is that a Golden thing? ;-):razz:


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Miriam Wade said:


> Congratulations to all, but especially to Mr. Pickering for the Derby win!!
> 
> "Happy to see the dogs pick up a bird or two". Uh-huh. That reverse psychology is working! CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> M


Hey, "M" !! Evidently a few Goldens actually got into the water and beyond successfully!!!  

Yes..Congratulations "Mr Pickering" and #4 Ida Red Glenelm's Baby Boomer, "Buddy" !! 

Congratulations, too, to Goldbriars Copper Bullet, "Copper", 2nd in the Q ! Bev Burns and #56 Burns' Golden Phoenix***MH, "Phoenix", a Jam in the AM...

...and....#30 Topbrass Band On The Run, "Band" and Judy for their Limited Open Win  Very Nice!!!  Congratulations !~ WOW  

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Melanie Foster said:


> OK, when did "Band" become "Bandy"? Or is that a Golden thing? ;-):razz:


...a term of endearment .."Bandy" 

Hey, Mark...are ya snowed in yet tonight?? 

Judy


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> Congratulations, everyone! I think that win puts Band just a 1/2 point away from his AFC.
> 
> I can't help but get a little sentimental about Jim's Derby win. That makes Buddy's mom, Torch, an Outstanding Dam. She was such a good girl.
> 
> Sentimental for Jim as well I imagine since Buddy's grandma, his Peach, still holds the record as high point Derby Golden bitch.


Ditto. Congrats to Judy and Jim. Jim, I haven't seen Buddy since last year in Missouri. Have any pictures of him now? I thought he was a good looking dog then. I'd like to see what he looks like now. I told you guys I liked his style then, too. I know it was too early to tell, but...................... Nice dog.

'nother note is Martha Glenn with a JAM in that derby, with Chase.
Trifecta's Steeplechase Bet, who is by Judy's "Ranger" and out of Lisa & Grace's Trifecta's Bet on Me-"Em", who won the double header at the 2006 GRCA Nat'l Specialty in Mo. last year.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Bait said:


> ...
> 
> 'nother note is Martha Glenn with a JAM in that derby, with Chase.
> Trifecta's Steeplechase Bet, who is by Judy's "Ranger" and out of Lisa & Grace's Trifecta's Bet on Me-"Em", who won the double header at the 2006 GRCA Nat'l Specialty in Mo. last year.



Yes...Congratulations to Martha and "Chase"....


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Judy and Band, and Jim and Buddy on their wins, and Joe on his Qual second!


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> OK, when did "Band" become "Bandy"? Or is that a Golden thing? ;-):razz:


Melanie, and how about that Jimmy Pickering and Joey Wattleworth?

Best,

Marky 

Judy, no snow yet and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Hey Keith, half an open point ain't to shabby. Good going.


Thanks Howard....those things don't grow on trees, do they!!! ;-)

Thanks to you, Dan, as well.

Gotta give full credit to Bo Taylor and Lynn Troy of Alecia Ridge Retrievers. They did ALL the work to turn this "washout" into an All-Age animal. Bo was the only pro to place a dog in this open, and if you look on EE, you'll find the competition was TOUGH. I'm EXTREMELY proud of Lynn and Bo and and just as proud to be associated with them. Bo did a masterful job of helping "Dude" remember the long memory bird of a TOUGH quad with two retired. It took some finesse and focus, and they put it together to pull out the fourth.

I watched Band run all four series and after the fourth, there was only one dog that could have beaten him...and that dog got second after a gut hunt on the flyer.

Kudos to the Snowbird Retriever club on a well-run trial. This area of south Georgia is about to become the Mecca of retrievers in the south with both pros and amateurs. Wouldn't surprise me to see a National Open held there someday.........

kg


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Goldenboy said:


> Melanie, and how about that Jimmy Pickering and Joey Wattleworth?
> 
> Best,
> 
> ...


Mark, is the new Avatar your young pup?

and ..KG wrote.."I watched Band run all four series and after the fourth, there was only one dog that could have beaten him...and that dog got second after a gut hunt on the flyer."

That is very nice  ...and, Congratulations on a very good weekend, Keith!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

> I watched Band run all four series and after the fourth, there was only one dog that could have beaten him...and that dog got second after a gut hunt on the flyer.


Being one bird short of a Dbl. Hdr. 
Joan Fine and Ruffy had quite a WE. Way to go Joan, Congratulations!!!

john


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Keith on Dude's 4th!!


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Congrats Jim and the rest of the Golden folks. Oh I guess the lab folks too.


----------



## kpick52 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks to all who have congratulated Buddy, and my congratulations to Keith and all who placed and JAMed.

This was my first time to enter the Snow Bird trial and my first time to see the grounds. To give credit where credit is due, I can recall only one or two trials that were as well run as this one. The folks did a truly outstanding job, and the grounds were what judges and handler dream about in their fantasies. I will not try to list all who I noted working the trial but will mention one individual. Because we bombed out in the big dog stakes early I spend most of the weekend at the minor stake watching the young dogs. Ialso noted that Lynn Troy marshaled both minor stakes as well as run dogs and I do not recall anyone working any harder at a trial.

After my remark last week about the Goldens and no water I must stand corrected. The land owners had spent a considerable chunk of change running wells so there was not only water plenty of excellent water. Again the derby is the one stake a watched start to finish, but of the eight marks six were water marks.

Now in the interest of taking this back to being a Golden thread, I saw some outstanding young Golden Retrievers. Not to take away from the accomplishments of the known Goldens, but to mention some new names.

Bait mentioned Martha Glenn’s, Chase, Trifecta’s Steeplechase Bet. While a bit shy in training and experience departments yet, the boy can mark and I will be surprised if he does not become a big blip on the radar screen in another year or so.

Bev and Jerry Burns’ Little Bit of Gold Dust (Burns’ Golden Phoenix x Ida Red’s All The Way Maye) finished a tough amateur and younger brother Goldbriars Copper Bullet owned by Joe and Dorothy Wattleworth took second in the qual. Both certainly to be heard from again, and I hear that there are six or eight more siblings on pro trucks.

For those fairly new Golden fans who may not recognize the name Joe Wattleworth, back in the 1970s he owned a Golden named FC AFC Tigathoe’s Magic Marker who I believe is still the all time high point field trail Golden female.

Bottom line, Snow Bird was a very fun trial and I got to see some very good young Goldens.

Jim Pickering using the wife’s computer.


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

Big Congrats to Joe Wattleworth and COPPER!! Way to go Joe!! Kassie was delighted also to hear the news...always watching for ya. A great golden, congrats to Kevin Cheff, on that also!!!

All the best

Wayne Dibbley

Next Level Retrievers


----------

